# plants that are hardy are dying



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello all

i recently bought some aquarium plants and have had them placed for almost a week now. i notice that the leaves are starting to turn translucent. this plant from what i read is hardy and can live in very low to bright light. what would be the result in this plant dying?

the plant is an Egeria Densa. follow this link:
http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/wq/plants/weeds/egeria.html


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sometimes a temp change , light change or water change will cause plants to disintegrate. It seems that nothing is wrong but plants can be quite sensitive about the environment until they settle in.


----------



## skason (Jan 8, 2009)

On another note, you helped me identify my plants, thank!. Mine did the same thing when I first planted them, but appear to be doing better.


----------

